# This week's Dior, McQueen and Matte² haul!



## archangeli (Sep 21, 2007)

This is what I brought home earlier this week:

- MAC Matte² shadows: Flourishing, Newly Minted, Post Haste, Prussian, Clarity, Fig. 1 and Poisoned Pen
- Thunder eye shadow from Blue Storm
- Soft and Slow lipglass from Blue Storm
- Orpheus power kohl pencil x2
- Jealous power kohl pencil 
- MAC Alexander McQueen shadows: Nile, Haunting, Pagan
- MAC Blot powder
- MAC 1 oz squeeze bottle (for me to take Pro Eye Makeup Remover when I travel)

- GoSmile B1 Advanced teeth whitening system

- Diorskin Forever powder foundation compact 
- Dior HydrAction moisturizer
- Dior GWP: black organizer bag, 2 skincare products and fragrance samples


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 21, 2007)

What a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!​


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome haul!  I can't wait for  those shadows from McQueen!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome haul.


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 21, 2007)

how did u get mcqueen shadows? i thought us was first


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, what a haul!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_how did u get mcqueen shadows? i thought us was first_

 
My Pro store had everything out on display already (McQueen, Matteen, Matte²) earlier this Tuesday. The Matteen and Matte² were out on Sunday even!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 21, 2007)

omg! thats freaking awesome, i am very jealous of you right now. you have the mcqueen shadows, how are they so far? have you played with them yet?


----------



## Weasel (Sep 21, 2007)

awesome haul!
and victoria beckham uses gosmile whitner so it must be good!


----------



## makeba (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice choice of colors!!! beautiful


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 22, 2007)

wow, awesome haul!!!! hows the jealous kohl power?!


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 22, 2007)

that's amazing! i can't wait for my mac store to have them in!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Sep 22, 2007)

oooo great haul! i must go n check out the queen st store sometime soon =D


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 22, 2007)

Great haul !!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 22, 2007)

Great hauling! That is awesome!


----------



## msmack (Sep 22, 2007)

awesome haul!


----------



## corngrl2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Great haul!   Who has the Dior GWP?


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you like the matte2 shadows?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Haul


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have any idea when the McQueen is definitely being released? I have heard so many different things, I'd just like to know.

Freakin' awesome haul though!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2007)

nice stuff!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 23, 2007)

Great haul! I love GoSmile! It's fantastic!


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 24, 2007)

omg damn girl u went off!

it sucks that the pro stores get everything first but hey there goals are fricken sky high and in order for them to make the money they godda have everything out as fast as they can to bring in more buisness.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2007)

Enjoy your goodies! I think everyone is jealous you got the McQueen stuff already


----------



## macfeen (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh gosh Im jealous you got McQueen stuff already. Great Haul.


----------



## seachell12 (Sep 29, 2007)

Just so everybody knows, I spoke with my local Nordstrom (Seattle), and the McQueen collection is going to be available there Oct. 3rd.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 29, 2007)

awesome haul!!


----------

